# ROMID not compatible



## howie

i am using the P4c800 deluxe motherboard from asus and am trying to flash the bios. the reason i am flashing is that I currently don't have the option of choosing a processor speed above 2.4 GHz. I'm running the P4 3.2 GHz and i believe i need the latest bios to set the clock speed correctly.

i downloaded the v1008 first and tried to run the program and i got this error: rom file ROMID is not compatible with existing BIOS Rom ID.

i thought maybe i already had v1008 and tried to install v1009. i got the same error. 

could someone please tell me how i can correctly flash the bios? 

thank you


----------



## Jonnyquong

Hi howie,
Which method did you use to flash?
To find out your current version, go to your BIOS setup, Main Menu, System Information. The second line gives you your present BIOS version.
To upgrade to Version 1007,
"Do not use Aflash.exe / EZflash /Afudos.exe to update BIOSV1007 
Extract all the files into the floppy disk,and simply run P4C81007.exe under DOS mode,the BIOS update will execute automatically.Please refer to the readme file which is included in the zipfile to get the details of BIOS update procedure."
To upgade to Version 1008,
"Do not use Aflash.exe to update BIOS 
Please update to V1007 first,then update to v1008. 
Update BIOS to V1008,please use EZFlash or Afudos.exe."

Hope that helps!


----------



## howie

thanks for the quick response!

I tried flashing by booting dos and running that program. but i was getting the ROMID not compatible error. i successfully flahsed v1008 using the ASUS Update program that came on the CD with the motherboard. I then tried to flash v1009 with the ASUS update program, but had no luck. so i tried flashing thru dos, but that didn't work either.

so right now, i have v1008 installed, but can't get v1009 to flash.

any other suggestions.

howie


----------



## Jonnyquong

*V1009 Flash*

howie,

Did you use AFUDOS.EXE as your flash utility?  
(ASUS EZ Flash won't cut it)

(There's also a Version 1010.003 [beta] if you click on the Beta button...haven't found a discription of all the changes, but so far it's working fine here!)

You'll need a basic DOS-based BOOT floppy, no Autoexec.bat or Config.sys necessary. Copy AFUDOS.EXE to the floppy. Download the BIOS version you want to Flash. Rename it (for simplicity) P4C800.ROM and copy it to the floppy.
Make sure you have enough space on the floppy to save your OLD version. (about 450 Kb for your present version)
REBOOT, enter BIOS and set up your floppy as your first boot device. Save your changes, and boot to DOS.
At the > prompt, type afudos /ip4c800.rom /op4c800.old
This will save your old Bios (.old) to the floppy, and Flash the new one to ROM. :winkgrin:

Reboot, go to Bios and restore your old BOOT sequence (or just remove the floppy), exit and save changes, and you now are running with the new version.


----------



## PhoneLine

Jonny,

I am having a similiar problem. I just downloaded what seems to be the final 1010 bios for the P4P800 from the asus.com.tw site.

Upon trying to flash with the AFUDOS program, with this command:

afudos /ip4p1010.rom /op4p800.old

The following happens, It reads the flash file from the disk and that finishes finishes, then gives this message:

ERROR: Rom file size does not match the existing bios size.

Trying to update via the AsusUpdate in Windows causes the program to freeze. I re-downlaoded and applied the 1009 bios with no problem, but 1010 won't go.

Is there a problem with the bios file from Asus perhaps? Can't see what I'm doing wrong.

Suggestions?


----------



## pakuens

*Info on AFUDOS please*

When I flashed the BIOS on my P4C800-ED I started to use AFUDOS, but there was no information at all on the Asus site about its usage or command line syntax. So I chickened out and used the update program on the install CD.

This thread is similar to many on other forums where people are flailing a little with AFUDOS. There are even people specifying command parameters beyond just the new and old BIOS filenames (huh??). Yet I've never seen a description of the program except for discussions in the forums.

Can anyone point me to a website with the "official" description of AFUDOS, including its command line syntax and filename conventions?

Paul K


----------



## Jonnyquong

Phoneline,

From what I can tell, it looks like you did things right...as long as the new ROM filename was, or has been renamed to p4p1010.rom

 





pakuens,
I found this text file on my ASUS CD. 

How to run the utility under DOS
-------------------------------------------
1. Run the file afudos.exe

Usage
-------------------------------------------
afuXXX /i<ROM filename> [/o<save ROM filename>] [/nr] [/p*[n][c]]

/nr - don't check ROM ID
/pbnc -
b - Program Boot Block
n - Program NVRAM
c - Destroy System CMOS*


----------



## pakuens

*AFUDOS*



> Usage
> -------------------------------------------
> afuXXX /i<ROM filename> [/o<save ROM filename>] [/nr] [/p*[n][c]]*


* 

Thanks Jonny. The AFUDOS command usage and naming conventions given on my CD don't match the description in my User Guide, and neither one shows the extended command parameters you have on your CD. I've also seen different interpretations of the "filename" conventions needed for the new and old ROM files. Grrrr --> this is incredibly stupid.

BTW, your CD's command usage for AFUDOS “almost” matches that posted in another forum as coming from a source at AMI. (Your CD lists “/nr”, and his source listed “/n”, for the “don’t check ROM ID” parameter.) I doubt Asus wants people using these extended parameters, but some people in forums are trying them when all else fails. (What could possibly go wrong…go wrong…?) In one instance, adding these parameters seemed to work with a balky BIOS.*


----------

